# Wood rim Unicycle



## Phattiremike (Aug 26, 2018)

I found a Unicycle yesterday, it's in extremely great condition.  There is no badge but sports a seat called The Christy 1895.  As I looked over the unicycle there on both sides of the wooded rim's hub it's marked 1886 Overland  ????? Boston USA but also marked but can not find reference it says "Bolus Aeolus"?? I could be reading that incorrectly. Tires are Goodyear and say for 26” rim.  See attached pictures what do I have is it rare?

Thanks Mike


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 26, 2018)

Wow!! That’s cool!


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 26, 2018)

If it's any help, that looks like 'Bowis', which is the last name of some people and 'Aeolus' is a mythological greek god dude, like, the wind guy or somtin.


----------



## locomotion (Aug 26, 2018)

that is an awesome find!
would not mind having one in my collection.
overman wheel co = maker of the Victor and Victoria


----------



## Craig Allen (Aug 26, 2018)

It is Bowns Aeolus. They supplied bearings in various forms to many bicycle manufacturers such as Victor, New Mail, Royal Mail etc.


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 26, 2018)

Craig Allen said:


> It is Bowns Aeolus. They supplied bearings in various forms to many bicycle manufacturers such as Victor, New Mail, Royal Mail etc.



Thanks for that clarification Craig!


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 26, 2018)

locomotion said:


> that is an awesome find!
> would not mind having one in my collection.
> overman wheel co = maker of the Victor and Victoria



So overman not overland, thank you.

Mike


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 26, 2018)

locomotion said:


> that is an awesome find!
> would not mind having one in my collection.
> overman wheel co = maker of the Victor and Victoria



Thanks I’m gonna start google searches to see if I can get a specific year or some old advertising.  Appreciate the info,

Mike


----------



## mongeese (Aug 26, 2018)

_spelling bee_


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 26, 2018)

Super cool man !
Thanks for post Mike.


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 29, 2018)

How much for the unicycle ? I live in florida , walter branche , 407 697 3999 , i appreciate any reply , thanks pB


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 30, 2018)

locomotion said:


> that is an awesome find!
> would not mind having one in my collection.
> overman wheel co = maker of the Victor and Victoria




I think your correct on the overman wheel Co. I found this on the back of the pedals OWco May 1880. Still have no markings on the frame yet.

Mike


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 30, 2018)

bikebozo said:


> How much for the unicycle ? I live in florida , walter branche , 407 697 3999 , i appreciate any reply , thanks pB



I texted you NSF at this time.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2018)

Be cool if some of the people wanting to buy this offered some advice on exactly what it is. A cool piece for sure but it would be nice to know some history on this. I'm a unicycle rider and have never seen one this early. Were these listed in the literature of the time? V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 30, 2018)

I think its historically significant and glad you found and shared it.
Chris


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 30, 2018)

Branchewalter@yahoo.com ,,,,rear hub , cranks and pedals and part of a Overman Wheel Co , front forks ,bearing cages , c-1887,,.the legs up to the seat , do not have a highwheel front forks profile, never seen or heard of Albert Overman Wheel Co advertising a unicycle . The seat would date this nice machine to any time after 1897 , . It is creative how they used the bottom section of a highwheel Victor front forks ...my email to exchange some photos thanks , , we ride the LowLife ,LowTide , cocoa beach /cape canaveral, rides now and then , and there are a few shows coming up , thanks walter branche


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 31, 2018)

Walter, it was great talking w/ you last night, thanks for the above insight.

Shawn I have not found any literature yet.  I think the archives to the wheelman have been removed, so there's limited information on that site at this time.  I'm gonna post on their site to see if someone has knowledge of printed information on this.

I'd love to see you ride this one, the tire still hold air.

Maybe someone at the Overman Wheel Co did a one off?  I have what appears to me a clown/vaudeville type of costume that was just a few feet away from the uni?  I was told it was tied to the Elliot Hickory  and came w/ the bike but maybe not?  The mystery continues...

Mike


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 31, 2018)

scrubbinrims said:


> I think its historically significant and glad you found and shared it.
> Chris



Thanks Chris, it's also very clean little machine.  I will clean/detail it further this weekend and update the pictures.  How the heck can it be displayed it falls over on any bike stand I own,  Maybe from the ceiling or hang it on a wall, hmmm, more wall art.

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> Thanks Chris, it's also very clean little machine.  I will clean/detail it further this weekend and update the pictures.  How the heck can it be displayed it falls over on any bike stand I own,  Maybe from the ceiling or hang it on a wall, hmmm, more wall art.
> 
> Mike



Send it south I have a unicycle stand AND I'll ride it! V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 31, 2018)

When I head your way to visit I will bring the uni.


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 31, 2018)

The junction from the original front forks to the front forks used , is not a factory fit . O verman could make this rig , although they would of used original forks . Good luck in your search for information , ,pB


----------

